# Dopey 2- One half of a whole



## Flashy (Nov 10, 2012)

For those reading this, I won't be doing my my sandard tribute video because I can't tribute one without tributing the other, so the tribute video will come when the Dopeys are reunited. Please just listen to this as you read- For the remaining Dopey. [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-kvYYPYWFg&feature=fvwrel]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-kvYYPYWFg&feature=fvwrel[/ame] I'm also very sorry the pics are so large. I don't know how that happened.


Opey DOPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY!

I don't even know how to start. 

Little Dope, you've gone now, and somehow, I have to write a tribute for half an entity.

And that's what you are, half an entity.

Six and a half years ago I 'killed' my brother's bunny Ozzy and wanted to try and find him another bunny, or two. I stumbled upon your owner on the internet and contacted her. We found she had a young litter who were looking for homes. When you were 5 weeks old we met the pair of you and reserved you. You were super cute and, at that point, unusual. I couldn't repair what I'd done, but I hoped two new furry friends would be a positive in our very sad home. 

You came home on 14th August 2006, aged 7 weeks, 2 days. You didn't stay at home long because we had other bunnies and you, lady, got a very runny nose on the journey home. Hindsight now tells us more about this, but at the time we took you both back because we were worried for our others. You came back after a week with no other symptoms, but one again your nose ran on the journey. I didn't know as much then as I did now and we just trusted your breeder.

You came home and we debated what to call you. My brother made the choices. We knew you were clearly a pair and needed complimentary names and we entertained 'Drop' and Roll' after you both fell in a bunbag roll: something that never changed!). Your official names because Pogo and Polo, but we couldn't tell you apart easily for a lot of the time and, due to your extreme denseness (or lack of fear, if I'm being complementary) you collectively became the Dopeys very quickly. You were registered at the vets, for a very short time, as Pogo and Polo, and then Pogo-Dopey and Pol-Dopey and then Dopey 1-Pogo ad Dopey 2-Polo but we dropped your real names and you were just Dopey 1 and Dopey 2 but everyone knew you were collectively 'The Dopeys'.

Here is a perfect little example. The first photos of the pair of you were of you guys thinking this was a smart idea.

[align=center]





[/align] 
You were entirely inseparable and did literally everything together, all the time. One without the other was wrong and the other always looked bereft. 


[align=center]





























[/align] 
You both had such a beautiful nature and were so friendly and chilled. You enjoyed people and being sociable, but were totally devoted to each other.

A few months after you arrived we lost several bunnies and your nature led you back to your breeder where the wonderful Sandy and the unique Badger came to ours too. Badger was your cousin (both your grandad's were Summersvalley Star) andd he too got a runny nose on the journey home but we didn't take him back. I can't ever thank you enough for bringing me my BadgerFadger; not ever enough, either of you. 

It was becoming clearer and clearer how together you were. We'd had a terrible time with rabbits over the past couple of years and after Cloud was neutered I bonded him into a trio with you. I wanted to ensure that if one of you went, you would always have some bunny else.

[align=center]




[/align] 
You guys were even part of a quad for a short amount of time after, with Candyfloss as well.

[align=center]




[/align] 
However, after your seizure, she wouldn't take you anymore and so you ended up in two pairs, with Cloud and Candyfloss being a pair and you guys were back being the Dopeys. It was in that gap you guys were spayed and I got my favourite photo of the pair of you. 

[align=center]




[/align] 
Then, when you were recovered and Candyfloss had decided she didn't want Cloud either, that you were rebonded as a trio.

You guys were very happy until he sadly died. You tolerated his aggression and showed him what true happiness was. you gave him what no one else could and I'll always be grateful for that too.

When we lost Cloud I needed another option for you both because you still needed that friend. We tried a group of six, with Sunny, Dawn, Hope and Lighters, but Dawn and Lighters wouldn't take to each other, so I bonded you with Lighters, and all of you were so happy.

[align=center]




[/align] [align=center]




[/align] 
That was two and a half years ago and you have had many months loving each other, being happy, playing, and being there for each other. You found a great friend in him. 

[align=center]




[/align] 
In that time my Badger got very, very ill and I was watching you carefully because you were the snotty Dopey. You did have the occasional cough and regurgitation of food. I knew. I was terrified, but I knew.

You started to ail much more earlier this year. You had to be resucitated after a routine dental and your body was struggling, so I moved you all into my room so you could be looked after when it got cold this winter. That made you worse because you became so much more active when you were allowed extra space, so it was a very hard decision to move you guys back outside into what you were used to, so you didn't get excitement at more space, and just had a large space all the time.

You were diagnosed as being both blind and deaf (which we were fairly sure was the case for, at the very least, the last few years, if not always) and we knew something was wrong with your chest. I knew, I just knew it was the same as Badger, but no one believed me. You were diagnosed with heart failure and only one working lung. No one believed me but I knew it was the same as Badger and asked if you needed covering antibiotics. I was told no. could have sealed your fate.

You went on meds and they didn't really work so then you went on more, and they didn't really work but you were more active. It was at this point I had to start colouring you blue to make sure I was medicating the right Dopey.

Then we thought we were losin you because you lost weight and went greasy. I had you down as having another week. That was at the end of September this year. Then Little Lighters, the guy who was supposed to be your rock, was diagnosed with a mandibular abscess and we can't beat it, just manage it, but one of the things I did for him was adjust his diet and it suited you down to the ground!

You went from skinny and greasy to somewhat podgy and glossy again.

We also took the risk of letting you all in our lovely big run. I'd not been able to do it until I thought you were at death's door and we had nothing to lose because I didn't want to push you to an early grave. As luck would have it, you loved it and it suited you were and you seemed to get fitter. You were still laboured and struggling, but so happy and your eyes were so happy. You got the chance for that many times because it helped both you and Lighters fight. 

[align=center]














[/align] 
This, earlier this week, I went out and you didn't come bounding over for your meds. You were in there, lying, and not interested. I was scared but sure it wasn't your breathing that was bothering you. I was sure it was your tummy hurting. Did the normal stuff under vet instruction but, because you were on diuretics and wouldn't take fluid from me we took you to the vets who found the expected spurs on your teeth. Expected because you dentalled every 6-9 months and it was 8 months, and, with the change of diet bringing you back up to condition, it was likely it was a problem then. Problem was that last time you very nearly died, like, very nearly died. So what do you do with that? We obviously weren't going to let you suffer, so you would eventually need a dental but when? we agreed I would monitor you at home but the next morning life was an endurance, yes, you were eating, but not enjoying life.

So, we had no choice; quality over quantity. You went for your dental on Wednesday.

By some grace of God (who I don't even believe in) they brought you through and you came home. You were bright when you arrived and ate straight away but a few hours later, whilst still eating, were looking less yourself, so you and Dopey 1 went into the large run. It perked you right up and you loved it. It was worth it all, for that. 

[align=center]










[/align] Next morning you were not yourself even more and even the run didn't perk you up. You sat and ate but you didn't come to life. Then i couldn't wake you proerly so we went back to the vets. Her advice was to question whether or not I wanted to try oxygen but I knew it was right for you then. I had to try because it helped Badger, and, despite everything, I was still so sure you and he were the same. Sadly, it didn't help and two hours later I got the call you were weakening and so I raced over. Dopey, it took me 15 mins to do a 20-25 minute journey. Not bad!

You were weak, but comfortable.

[align=center]




[/align] 
I held you as you left and, you know what Dopey? You were so ready. You had fought so, so hard, with everything you had, but you had nothing left. I'm so proud of you.

I told the vets I couldn't afford a post mortem offered your body if they thought it could be useful for them. They did a post mortem and I didn't expect results but they foujd your heart was fine, it wasn't failing, but your lungs looked like pneumonia lungs; lungs full of some sort of horrific lung disease. I never had Badger post mortemed but I am 100% sure that his lungs would have looked the same had he died a natural death. If only, when I said about you and Badger being the same, someone had listened, and someone had prescribed those antibiotics, or if I had fought more, maybe this wouldn't be happening right now.

Dopey, the worst part of this is that you're only half gone. I have your other half here. Mum asked me what we call her now and if we call her Pogo, but she's still a Dopey, and still Dopey 1.

[align=center]




[/align] 
I've grieved for you, and have done since Badger got ill because, for whatever reason, I knew. The hardest thing of all, Dopey, is just that, that I still have your other half here and it's just breaking my heart. How can two souls that are 1, be separate. It's just not right.

She's ok (better than I am) and Lighters is absolutely doing everything that he was there to do. They are currently, as I type, sleeping snuggled together.

She's going to find herself alone in the not too distant though and then I'm going to have to make sure she doesn't feel as alone as I felt when Flash left.

Dopey, if you can, pelase let you soul slide inside her, please let your souls reunite inside her body; you're not meant to be apaert, so be one, in one body. For the first time ever.

Lady, you were technically never my bunny but I cared for you and loved you like I do for all the others. Yet another part of Flash's Place is missing.

I very much miss your stupid antics and your little face begging for food.

It's a very different world now, for me, Dopey 1 and Lighters, but please know, you're never going to be forgotten.

I'm taking you to the crem tomorrow and you will come back in a scatter box. I'm not going to scatter your ashes though, not yet. You will sit in my room and you will be scattered whenever your Dopey friend joins you and you will be scattered simultaneously together, where you can be forever together in our rose garden.

Be Free Dopey Blue. 

Be Free.

[align=center]




[/align] 
[align=center]*Dopey Blue*
* Dopey 2*
* Polo*

* 25-06-2006 - 08-11-2012*
_ 'I will see you in the light of a thousand suns_
_ I will hear you in the sound of the waves_
_ I will know you when I come, as we all will come_
_ Through the doors beyond the grave'_
Barbara Nielsen- Sand and Water
[/align]


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 10, 2012)

Flashy, I'm so, so sorry  She was a really beautiful bunny. I'm so glad you had the foresight to bond the Dopeys to another bunny so one wouldn't be alone when the other died. Also, my Nomi girl died from pneumonia in March, just like your Dopey 2. She wasn't bonded to anyone yet, but I was going to work on bonding her to her babies. The funny thing is she and her babies got along great, but after she died, her babies hated each other. It's odd how bunny souls work, isn't it? Hopefully you are right and Dopey 2 will join Dopey 1's body so she won't be by herself!


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Nov 10, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing this beautiful tribute. I am sobbing for you and your angel bunny. I am sorry for your loss and send love and hugs and prayers. Dopey2 had a wonderful life--so much love and care. It hurts so much to loose them.

:rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 10, 2012)

what a wonderful and touching memorial to what sounds like one of the most perfect bunnies ever!

binky free, dopey 2!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 10, 2012)

Flashy, I am so sorry your Dopey 2 has left for the Rainbow Bridge.:rainbow:

What a lovely tribute you wrote for her, and the pictures are just beautiful.

The love you have for your animals is so evident by the way write about all of them and the pictures you take of them.

Binky Free Dopey 2.:bunnyangel2:

Susan :sad:


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 10, 2012)

What a beautiful tribute and dopey 2 was a beautiful bun. Loved the blue eyes  so sorry for your loss. Binky free dopey 2!


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 10, 2012)

This makes me sad.  RIP


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss Flashy  Dopey 2 was a sweet wonderful bun and I know how much you must miss her. Binky free sweet Dopey 2, we'll see you at the rainbow bridge.

ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rip::sad::cry4::bawl::cry2:cry1:

PS what breed was Dopey 1 and Dopey 2? they are so cute!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 10, 2012)

We're o sorry for your loss. It's never easy. Thanks for sharing your wonderful stories with us. Rest in peace little one. Blessed Be.


----------



## naturestee (Nov 10, 2012)

That's so sad, Flashy. I'm terribly sorry that you only have 1/2 a Dopey left. It reminds me a little of loosing Sprite several years before her sister Fey. They are now buried right next to each other, under a little tree that started growing right by Sprite's grave.

I hope the other Dopey is doing alright without her twin.

Binky free, Blue Dopey.:hug:


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 10, 2012)

Binky free sweet girl.....:rip: ink iris: :rainbow: :hug:


----------



## Flashy (Nov 11, 2012)

Thank you guys *
*
ilovemyrabbits, they are Netherland Dwarfs; although not show quality ones.*

naturestee wrote: *


> That's so sad, Flashy. I'm terribly sorry that you only have 1/2 a Dopey left. It reminds me a little of loosing Sprite several years before her sister Fey. They are now buried right next to each other, under a little tree that started growing right by Sprite's grave.
> 
> I hope the other Dopey is doing alright without her twin.
> 
> Binky free, Blue Dopey.:hug:


I remember Fey and Sprite very well; more than I remember most from here. I also remember when you lost Sprite. I'm sorry they are not still with you, but glad they have been reunited together. 

Dopey 1 is doing ok. Her and Lighters have become inseparable, and I'm just so grateful that he is still here and doing for her what I hoped he would. However, with him so ill and not having many options left to try for his abscess, I can't help but wonder what I should be doing next. I do have options for Dopey 1 when she loses Lighters, but they will all involve her being rebonded from scratch, but I don't have any obvious options for those that can be bonded with Lighters and Dopey 1 currently. Oh the quandaries that arise when trying to do the best. For now, though, they are both doing ok. Coming over and begging for food, being nosey and cheeky and very normal, other than the fact that Dopey 1 seems to just be waiting. That's a weird thing to say but I see her standing in the fresh air, standing still. She never did anything like that before because they were so insular together. But then maybe she is just experiencing more, not necessarily waiting.


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 11, 2012)

ray:


----------



## HEM (Nov 11, 2012)

We are very very sorry to hear about your loss
We thank you for sharing some memories of and stories. They all sound like very special buns
Binky free Dopey 2


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm so sorry, Tracy. I don't get on here very much, but when I saw one of the Dopey's had gone to the Bridge, I felt so sad! 

Such a beautiful couple 

Hope you are doing OK

Jan


----------

